# Do you let your garbage can overflow?



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm betting more men than women do this. Hope a thread like this is allowed and won't start a gender war.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

No, I take it out before that happens.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

If it starts stinking, theeen it goes out. Don't think it'll ever pile up like that xD


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Sometimes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Way more often than I should


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, I don't. That is gross. We keep the really smelly stuff in the backyard, outside the house.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

My personal garbage (mostly wrappers)--I just throw it on my floor. ;_;

I do clean it up!

Eventually.

(Fortunately I'm not like this with the rest of the house.)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I'm a beta and very occasionally, depends how miserable I am.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not usually. I don't spend too much time thinking about the trash. I mainly just use by garbage can for pop cans and I drink diet pop so there's no smell or anything. I don't like food odors so I usually take everything food related back to the kitchen and throw out the trash in there.

The irony is there's usually a stale fart cloud hanging in the air in my room. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No never.....bothers me severely.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

No, I don't. That would bug me very much.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

When I lived with 2 women in a 3 bedroom/1 bathroom apartment, I was always the one to take out the bathroom trash. It looked sort of like that photo but overflowing with used tampons and pads. Those two weren't all that messy but for some reason, they would never take out the bathroom trash.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

When it starts to overflow, I squish it down and suddenly there's lots more room. Problem solved.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, I keep the trash in the basement


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I used to let it overflow. Man, I was such a slob.

Something happened almost overnight. Now I can't stand messes of any kind. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------

